# Kühlungsborn Tour mit Mietboot(Trollegrund)



## Katerle (2. Februar 2009)

Moin Jungs.
Erwäge mit 2 Kumpels 2-3 Tage nach Kühlungsborn zu fahren und uns dort nen kleines Boot zu mieten und am Trollegrund zu angeln.

Preisen hören sich gut an ...8€/h inkl.Benzin und 5€ Echolot pro Tag.


Hat da wer Erfahrungen/Tipps die er uns mitgeben könnte?
Wie siehts dort z.b mit Naturköderangeln aus?


mfg Katerle


----------



## Franky (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Kühlungsborn Tour mit Mietboot(Trollegrund)*

Joar... Da hätte ich was... klick 
Angelt die 7 - 12 m rauf und runter, das sollte mit dem Fisch klappen.


----------



## Katerle (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Kühlungsborn Tour mit Mietboot(Trollegrund)*

Sehr netter Bericht!
Dank dir!

Mehr davon #6


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Kühlungsborn Tour mit Mietboot(Trollegrund)*

da die dorsche in laichvorbereitung sind wirst du sehr weit ins tiefe müssen und wenn du ein mietboot benutzt mußt du fragen wie weit du raus darfst.ansonsten vorher wetterbericht einholen, da die boote nicht so groß sind.


----------



## Katerle (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Kühlungsborn Tour mit Mietboot(Trollegrund)*

will net unbedingt dorsche...
wollt au ma was plattes abstauben


----------



## Hechtpeter (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Kühlungsborn Tour mit Mietboot(Trollegrund)*

Auch die Platten bereiten sich auf die Hochzeit vor#y

Da sollte man nur die mit Schwanz entnehmen|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


Also die Männchen, wie immer|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes


War nur Spass !

Hoffentlich spielt das Wetter mit#6#6#6#6

Gruß Peter


----------



## Katerle (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Kühlungsborn Tour mit Mietboot(Trollegrund)*

Also bei Flundern kann ich ehrlich gesagt noch net unterscheiden was Männchen und was Weibchen ist.

Gibts da paar Tipps?Auch für die andern Platten?


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Kühlungsborn Tour mit Mietboot(Trollegrund)*

Vor Kübo bis Rerik sind keine Dorsche auf laichvorbereitung, die sind noch nich so juckich. 
Wann wollt ihr denn da überhaupt hin?


----------



## Hechtpeter (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Kühlungsborn Tour mit Mietboot(Trollegrund)*

wikipedia hilft http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flunder#Merkmale


----------



## Katerle (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Kühlungsborn Tour mit Mietboot(Trollegrund)*

Am liebsten sofort 

Denke in 1-2 Wochen.
Wäre das zeitlich ok?Und was mit was für Fischen kann ich dann da rechnen?


----------



## Katerle (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Kühlungsborn Tour mit Mietboot(Trollegrund)*



Hechtpeter schrieb:


> wikipedia hilft http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flunder#Merkmale




da steht aber nicht wie ich weibliche von männlichen unterscheide...


----------



## Hechtpeter (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Kühlungsborn Tour mit Mietboot(Trollegrund)*

Hi Katerle,

hoffe ,das ist brauchbarer, die Schonzeit ist glaube ich sowieso entfallen .


Gruß Peter



*Mindestmaß und Schonzeit: *finden Sie, geordnet nach Bundesland, unter Gesetze</SPAN>
In Schleswig-Holstein haben Flundern vom 01.02. bis zum 30.04., aber nur die Rogner, Schonzeit. Wie soll man diese vom Milchner unterscheiden? Leider lässt sich dies am äußeren Erscheinungsbild nicht unterscheiden. Manchmal läuft Rogen oder Milch aus dem Weidloch - dass ist aber die einzige Methode, wie man das Geschlecht feststellen könnte.
Also - im Zweifelsfall wieder zurücksetzen - leider.


----------



## FischermanII (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Kühlungsborn Tour mit Mietboot(Trollegrund)*

darf ich mal fragen wo man in kühlungsborn und umgebung so ein preiswertes boot erhält

beim Wattwurm in Rerik habe ich auf der homepage auch was von 6,50€/h gelesen + Benzin aber ob die ien Echo mit verleihen weiß ich nicht ich will Ende März wenn es mit dem Wind passt nämlich auch mal mit dem boot da raus

danke schonmal im vorraus


----------



## Franky (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Kühlungsborn Tour mit Mietboot(Trollegrund)*

Moin... Ich weiss nicht ob beim Bootsverleih Bernd Bartels (Meschendorf) dann schon Boote zu kriegen sind, oder ob die noch winterfest liegen. Frag einfach mal nach. Telenummer kommt per PM...


----------



## Katerle (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Kühlungsborn Tour mit Mietboot(Trollegrund)*

http://www.bootsverleih-ostsee.de/

da wolllte ich die ausborgen


----------



## Fxxxxx (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Kühlungsborn Tour mit Mietboot(Trollegrund)*

bei dem? da gebe ich einen guten Rat, schaut euch die Boote vorher ganz ganz genau nach Beschädigungen (kleinste Kratzer) an.

Das erste und letzte mal, als ich mit nen Boardi draussen war, kam der Verleiher an und ging schnurstracks aufs Boot zu und meinte, hier, Kratzer, ist von uns - kommt von den Angeln, die wir gegengestellt haben sollen.
Mit viel guten Willen, langem Hinschauen und fast berühren mit der Nasenspitze war da tatsächlich ein Hauch von Kratzer zu sehen (so Waschstraßenmäßig).
Wie man sowas aus mehreren Meter entfernung sieht, fragen wir uns noch heute 

Tja, aber nur standen oder lagen dort zu keinem Zeitpunkt Angeln von uns gegen. ... 
Mein Bekannter (auch AB'ler und Polizeibeamter) hat die erstmal in die Schranken verwiesen. Wir beide völlig ruhig, aber der Verleiher und sein Angestellter sind sowas von cholerisch hochgegangen, mit denen war kein normaler Wortwechsel möglich.

Abgesehen, dass er uns auf seine schwarze Liste gesetzt hat - haben wir sowieso schon für uns gesagt - bei einem solchen Geschäftsgebaren - nie wieder.

Die herumstehenden Leute haben über das lautstarke Auftreten dieser beiden auch nur den Kopf #d


----------



## Katerle (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Kühlungsborn Tour mit Mietboot(Trollegrund)*

Oo

dann werd ich aufpassen,danke für den hinweis!
wenns ne vergleichbare alternative gäbe würde ich aber gerne woanders nen boot ausleihen?!^^


----------



## Fxxxxx (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Kühlungsborn Tour mit Mietboot(Trollegrund)*

Jo, wie Franky sagt, Bernd Bartels (da wird Jörg wohl auch die Nummer haben) und dann soll auch noch in Kühlungsborn ein zweiter Verleiher sein (nicht im Bootshafen).

Da wir mittlerweile mein Boot dort reintrailern, ist die Sache für mich auch gegessen.


----------



## Katerle (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Kühlungsborn Tour mit Mietboot(Trollegrund)*

Nummer hab ich bekommen,werde dann demnächst mal dort anrufen!

Danke schon mal


----------



## schedi3 (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Kühlungsborn Tour mit Mietboot(Trollegrund)*

hallo leute,  ich kann euch nur sagen, dass wir gestern (4.2.09) 4 h geschleppt haben. es war schweine kalt. leider nur 1 dorsch 90cm :vik: und 1 meerforelle 70cm :vik:sonst nix.

ich kann nur soviel sagen, dass man mit einem 5 ps motor zum trollegrund eine stunde fährt und man fängt dort auch nicht wirklich mehr als woanders.


----------



## Fxxxxx (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Kühlungsborn Tour mit Mietboot(Trollegrund)*

was meinst du mit woanders? |supergri

Meine bisherige Erahrung dort hat gezeigt, dass wir am Trollegrund beim schleppen richtig gut gefangen haben, und zwar genau in dem Bereich um die Bugspitze herum. Bei den letzten beiden malen hatten wir sowohl auf dem Weg von Bootshafen Kühlungsborn zum Trollegrund als auch auf dem Rückweg vom Trollegrund nach Kühlungsborn nichts beim Schleppen.
Dafür am Trollegrund um so mehr (einmal 13 Dorsche und 2 Mefos und einmal 14 Dorsche und 1 Mefo).
Sobald wir zu weit Richtung Rerik oder Richtung Kühlungsborn rüberkamen war nix.
Die, die in Richtung Heiligendamm geschleppt haben, hatten an diesen Tagen viel viel weniger Dorsch - aber viele Mefos - leider aber fast alle Untermaß.

Die ortsansässigen Angler meinten aber am letzten Wochenende zu uns, dass sie in den letzten Wochen eher bei 20m geangelt haben - die pilken aber eher.
Und die 20m Linie ist ja am dichtesten zum Ufer, wenn man vom Bootshafen fast geradeaus (leicht links) rausfährt.

Wir haben unsere Schleppversuche letztes Wochenden nach ner Stunde abgebrochen. Denn obwohl es in der Woche absolut windstill war, war dort Kraut ohne Ende.
Zurück im Hafen dann die Auflösung - nach deren Aussage dort soll einer der großen Nordseeschlepper dort seine Netze durchgezogen haben ... :c


----------



## Fxxxxx (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Kühlungsborn Tour mit Mietboot(Trollegrund)*



schedi3 schrieb:


> hallo leute, ich kann euch nur sagen, dass wir gestern (4.2.09) 4 h geschleppt haben. es war schweine kalt. leider nur 1 dorsch 90cm :vik: und 1 meerforelle 70cm :vik:sonst nix.
> 
> ich kann nur soviel sagen, dass man mit einem 5 ps motor zum trollegrund eine stunde fährt und man fängt dort auch nicht wirklich mehr als woanders.


 
Nochmal eine andere Frage, mit wieviel Angeln und bei welcher Schlepptiefe & Wassertiefe habt ihr geschleppt ?
Achso, und bei was für ner Geschwindigkeit und welche Köder ? *g*


----------



## schedi3 (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Kühlungsborn Tour mit Mietboot(Trollegrund)*

hallo leute        die wassertiefe war zwischen 11m und16m schlepptiefe 9m 2 wobbler    2 schlepplöffel 4m und 5m  wobbler rapala   schlepplöffel falkfish


----------



## Fxxxxx (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Kühlungsborn Tour mit Mietboot(Trollegrund)*

danke |wavey:


----------



## HD4ever (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Kühlungsborn Tour mit Mietboot(Trollegrund)*

hört sich ja alles ganz interessant an .... |bla:
vielleicht muß ich da ja auch mal hintrailern ... #h


----------



## Katerle (21. April 2009)

*AW: Kühlungsborn Tour mit Mietboot(Trollegrund)*

Also innerhalb der nächsten 2-3 Wochen(Resturlaub) gehts auf jeden Fall MINDESTENS einma raus.


Wie siehts aktuell aus?

*richtig heiss drauf ist*


----------



## Katerle (27. April 2009)

*AW: Kühlungsborn Tour mit Mietboot(Trollegrund)*

keiner?


----------



## seeschwalbe (27. April 2009)

*AW: Kühlungsborn Tour mit Mietboot(Trollegrund)*

Giebt es irgenwo eine Seekarte vom Trollegrund, wäre sehr hilfreich.
Danke im voraus!


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (27. April 2009)

*AW: Kühlungsborn Tour mit Mietboot(Trollegrund)*



seeschwalbe schrieb:


> Giebt es irgenwo eine Seekarte vom Trollegrund, wäre sehr hilfreich.
> Danke im voraus!



Moin,
klicke mal auf dieser Seite auf Karte anzeigen. Dann kannst du dich in den Trollegrund reinzoomen.
Du mußt dafür Java auf dem rechner haben und dann immer mit der Maus die Quadrate ziehen bis du beim Trollegrund bist. Ist ganz einfach.


----------

